# Simple liver aid



## Ironbuilt (Mar 28, 2014)

I like this along with green tea ..cant hurt right?


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 28, 2014)

awesome. thanks brutha


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 28, 2014)

Are you on pintrest IB? My mom sent this to me as well.   Coupled with green tea,  I think it would be great.   Gives me more ideas for all the cucumbers I get from my garden.  P. S. If you are on pintrest,  let me know,  I will add you.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 28, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Are you on pintrest IB? My mom sent this to me as well.   Coupled with green tea,  I think it would be great.   Gives me more ideas for all the cucumbers I get from my garden.  P. S. If you are on pintrest,  let me know,  I will add you.



There are some things you just don't mention to your buddies- the fact that you're on Pinterest is one of them!!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 28, 2014)

I suppose I shouldn't mention I sew as well. It's a skill I learned while making banana hammocks back in my stripping days.  TMI?


----------



## BigBob (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm gonna try this. I've had my gall bladder removed many moons ago and sometimes I get pain in the upper right quadrant. Doc says it can be stones or just bile. But I found that one or two lemons in warm water relieve the symptoms quickly. I'll be adding the other ingredients to the mix now. Thanks IB.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 28, 2014)

BigBob said:


> I'm gonna try this. I've had my gall bladder removed many moons ago and sometimes I get pain in the upper right quadrant. Doc says it can be stones or just bile. But I found that one or two lemons in warm water relieve the symptoms quickly. I'll be adding the other ingredients to the mix now. Thanks IB.



Add this supplement BB.Tauroursodeoxycholic acid (TUDCA) buy in bulk powder form is cheapest.. 
Got this from my tumbler fitness following magnus.. lol.  Hookin up pinterest..
E shadddup..lol.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 28, 2014)

You are going to make a great grandmother some day IronQuilt.


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 28, 2014)

That looks like some good stuff. Thanks IB.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 29, 2014)

Yup i needed something this simple! Does lime juice also aide in detox?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks refreshing


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 29, 2014)

Tnx Iron!

I had to look up wtf Pinterest was.
LOL, best of luck you guys


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 30, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Yup i needed something this simple! Does lime juice also aide in detox?



Hell yes. I do one lime every morning as it wakes up the liver plus has an enzyme that helps prevent stomach cancers  ..I buy a sack at costco and one of these press things and its awesome. Great for making  kamakazi's with Ts wife. .lol. oops..

Lime/ lemons  contain unique flavonoid compounds that have antioxidant and anti-cancer properties. Of special interest in limes have been flavonoids called flavonol glycosides, including many kaempferol-related molecules. While these flavonoids have been shown to stop cell division in many cancer cell lines, they are perhaps most interesting for their antibiotic effects. In several villages in West Africa where cholera epidemics had occurred, the inclusion of lime juice during the main meal of the day was determined to have been protective against the contraction of cholera. (Cholera is a disease triggered by activity of the bacteria called Vibrio cholera). Researchers quickly began to experiment with the addition of lime juice to the sauce eaten with rice, and in this role, lime juice was also found to have a strong protective effect against cholera.

Several other fascinating research studies on the healing properties of lemons and limes have shown that cell cycles—including the decision a cell makes about whether to divide (called mitosis) or die (apoptosis—are altered by lime juice, as are the activities of special immune cells called monocytes.

In addition to their unique phytonutrient properties, lemons and limes are an excellent source of vitamin C, one of the most important antioxidants in nature. Vitamin C is one of the main antioxidants found in food and the primary water-soluble antioxidant in the body. Vitamin C travels through the body neutralizing any free radicals with which it comes into contact in the aqueous environments in the body both inside and outside cells. Free radicals can interact with the healthy cells of the body, damaging them and their membranes, and also cause a lot of inflammation, or painful swelling, in the body. This is one of the reasons that vitamin C has been shown to be helpful for reducing some of the symptoms of osteoarthritis and rheumatoid arthritis.

Since free radicals can damage blood vessels and can change cholesterol to make it more likely to build up in artery walls, vitamin C can be helpful for preventing the development and progression of atherosclerosis and diabetic heart disease.

Vitamin C is also vital to the function of a strong immune system. The immune system's main goal is to protect you from illness, so a little extra vitamin C may be useful in conditions like colds, flus, and recurrent ear infections.

Owing to the multitude of vitamin C's health benefits, it is not surprising that research has shown that consumption of vegetables and fruits high in this nutrient is associated with a reduced risk of death from all causes including heart disease, stroke and cancer.

Limonins Support Optimal Health

In animal studies and laboratory tests with human cells, compounds in citrus fruits, including lemons and limes, called limonoids have been shown to help fight cancers of the mouth, skin, lung, breast, stomach and colon. Now, scientists from the US Agricultural Research Service (ARS) have shown that our bodies can readily absorb and utilize a very long-acting limonoid called limonin that is present is citrus fruits in about the same amount as vitamin C.

In citrus fruits, limonin is present in the form of limonin glucoside, in which limonin is attached to a sugar (glucose) molecule. Our bodies easily digest this compound, cleaving off the sugar and releasing limonin.

In the ARS study, 16 volunteers were given a dose of limonin glucoside in amounts ranging from those that would be found in from 1 to 7 glasses of orange juice. Blood tests showed that limonin was present in the plasma of all except one of the subjects, with concentrations highest within 6 hours after consumption. Traces of limonin were still present in 5 of the volunteers 24 hours after consumption!

Limonin's bioavailability and persistence may help explain why citrus limonoids are potent anti-carcinogens that may prevent cancerous cells from proliferating. Other natural anti-carcinogens are available for much less time; for example, the phenols in green tea and chocolate remain active in the body for just 4 to 6 hours.

The ARS team are now investigating the potential cholesterol-lowering effects of limonin. Lab tests indicate that human liver cells produce less apo B when exposed to limonin. Apo B is a structural protein that is part of the LDL cholesterol molecule and is needed for LDL production, transport and binding, so higher levels of apo B translate to higher levels of LDL cholesterol.

Protection against Rheumatoid Arthritis

While one study suggests that high doses of supplemental vitamin C makes osteoarthritis, a type of degenerative arthritis that occurs with aging, worse in laboratory animals, another indicates that vitamin C-rich foods, such as lemons and limes, provide humans with protection against inflammatory polyarthritis, a form of rheumatoid arthritis involving two or more joints.

The findings, presented in the Annals of the Rheumatic Diseases were drawn from a study of more than 20,000 subjects who kept diet diaries and were arthritis-free when the study began, and focused on subjects who developed inflammatory polyarthritis and similar subjects who remained arthritis-free during the follow-up period. Subjects who consumed the lowest amounts of vitamin C-rich foods were more than three times more likely to develop arthritis than those who consumed the highest amounts


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh yeah im ironbuilt1 on pinterest.  Now I gotta see how I use it.  U guys friend me ,ill let u be in my world.  Lol.. Magnus I need the buffalo hide thong pattern.  Pin me it. Thanks..


----------



## BigBob (Mar 30, 2014)

LOL. Nice beaver......


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 30, 2014)

Lol,  in not so sure that's animal hide.   You got one of those hippie chicks IB?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 31, 2014)

Pin me bro..pin me.   Lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 31, 2014)

I tried pining you.  You need to register.  Here will be  your first pin.


----------



## t.c.jones (Sep 28, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I like this along with green tea ..cant hurt right?



I'm gonna give this a shot and see where it takes my liver values. The milk thistle helped a bit but like u said IB this formula couldn't hurt


----------



## Ogre (Sep 29, 2014)

Good stuff IB.I'm going to give this a try.2 months ago I had blood work done and my liver enzymes were up both in the 70's.As you may recall I also enjoy my cereal malt beverages.I go back oct 30 to have blood work again.I'll post results.Thanks.


----------

